# LOVING home desperately needed for 10 yr old male



## MrsAdams (Apr 22, 2014)

This is incredibly difficult but I really need help.

I am American and moved here 10 years ago as I married a lovely English man. I have always had cats and my husband didnt have any pets at all (not even a plant!) so it followed that after I had been here for a month, we got a kitten.

On our first trip to the vet to get the kitten checked out and all of its jabs etc, we were advised it was a girl. So we named her Lyra.

On the next visit for boosters a few weeks later it was determined she was actually a boy. But it was too late to change her name. So our little lad stayed "Lyra" (lie-rah). He was a normal happy, strictly indoor kitten. Lots of rough housing and sleeping and eating and just living a happy indoor life. He was neutered when the time came and his health has always been fine (although he has a bit of a tummy on him). So about 6 years ago, the flat we were living in became quite interesting to a particular rat. For a period of a year or so, we could hear it running about under the floors and scratching. This was very interesting to our boy Lyra. About a year later, the rat decided to try to come up (via a hole in the floor/door frame we didnt know we had!) and Lyra hunted it and caught it. I was 8 months pregnant with our first child at the time, so we promptly moved house. 

Since then, we have moved house a further 3 times, and had another child. All of this contributing to Lyra's current discontent. Our daughters are 4.5 years old and 23 months old. Lyra, our cat, is stressed out by them and has just gotten more and more grumpy over the last few years. He isnt a "family" cat. My girls would love to cuddle him, but if they even look like they might be thinking about approaching him, he is on the defensive. We have tried feliway, herbal remedy (pet rescue), and bought him a new, higher cat play station tower thingy. None of this has helped him at all. We have taken him to the vet to make sure there isnt an underlying health issue and he is healthy...just...not a family kind of boy. 

So now, we are planning to move to the USA in September or October of this year. We have looked into pet relocation companies but thus far the quotes have been ridiculous. The airlines that we can use are Delta and Virgin, but this would mean a 3 hour train ride to london from Newcastle...followed by an overnight stay in a hotel...followed by a long-haul flight, stopping over at Port Of Entry and being shipped out the following day on yet another flight. And in the case of Virgin, they dont fly to Vegas (where we are going) ...only into Los Angeles so there is yet another flight, more expense and moreso, even more stress and worry for him (and us!). Delta only have 2 flights a week that can ship pets as cargo and only during the summer months. Its all incredibly long and drawn out and really, a bit much for a 10 year old cat. Not to mention we will also be travelling with our 2 daughters, both under 5 years old. 

I have tried every rescue in the area and even gone out a bit further into county durham (we are in north tyneside!) as I would do anything I could to ensure that our boy gets into a genuine LOVING home....but sadly, no luck.

This brings me to my plea.

If anyone is willing to offer our Lyra a safe, loving home please get in touch. He is, as Ive said, 10 years old (he will be 10 in sept), in good health. Has been very well looked after his whole life and loved very very much. He is strictly indoor (as we have always lived in flats and near busy roads) and is not suitable for a family with small children. He has not been around other cats so I dont know how he would do with them, honestly. I cannot bare the thought of sending him off to live in a kennel for the rest of his life, because no one wants an "old" cat so it would be very unlikely he would ever be adopted. He isnt a lap cat. Hes not one for cuddles. But he's a lovely boy. He sleeps a lot and potters about doing his own thing. He needs somewhere that will just let him live out his days and someone who will just look after him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Might help if you pop a photo of him on here


----------



## MrsAdams (Apr 22, 2014)

This is Lyra. (Hope this works...Ive been trying to figure out how to add a photo!)


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We have lots of older cats coming through our rescue (we offer a direct re-homing scheme when we have no space), and although they may take longer to re-home they certainly don't spend an inordinate amount of time on the waiting list. 

I would definitely advise contacting your local rescues again and asking if you can be put on a waiting list, or if they offer a direct re-homing service. At least this way you will know that prospective new owners have been vetted first.

Do be a little wary of re-homing to someone from the internet, whilst this forum is great, we have had some people turn out not to be quite what they made themselves out to be.

It might be worth noting that my husband moved from the US to the UK and brought 2 cats and a dog with him. Both cats were 8 plus and handled the flights without issue - that said, it must be fairly traumatising for any animal travelling so far and in such an unusual manner.


----------



## MrsAdams (Apr 22, 2014)

Ive been trying and trying the local rescues and tbh, the attitude from most of them has been that of "you'll never get him rehomed, no one will want an old grumpy cat", basically. Ive had 2 offer to put me on a waiting list. And 1 inform me that they were always busy but now even moreso as its "kitten season" and it was implied that they turn over quite a bit quicker so weren't interested in taking our boy in, really. I have never had to rehome a pet before. They have all lived out their days with me, in the past. So this is a very new and incredibly heartbreaking experience for me.

I think that if we could get just get him checked in at Newcastle airport and then pick him up on the other end, it would be one thing. But a 3 hour train ride followed by an overnight stay in a hotel, followed by a plane ride to Atlanta and an overnight stay there, followed by a further flight to Las Vegas (or to LAX and then again to Vegas after yet another hotel stay, should we have to fly with Virgin) only to have to be kenneled for 2 weeks while we stay with my sister - until we can move into our own place. Its just asking quite a lot and is far more stress and torment than he could probably handle. 

Its just a terrible situation all around


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrsAdams said:


> This is Lyra. (Hope this works...Ive been trying to figure out how to add a photo!)


no photo showing


----------



## MrsAdams (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know. Not sure how to upload a pic and get it to work. :/


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> no photo showing


I can see the photo :confused1: He's a very charming looking black and white boy.

To be honest, what the rehoming people have said is quite true, and older cats can "sometimes" take longer to rehome than the younger ones but certainly not always.

If I were you, I would take up the offer of the two who have offered to put him on the waiting list. Send them the best possibly photo's and write up that you can as it is these two elements that will attract people to him. If you can use a SLR to take close up's with clarity, that would help enormously. In your write-up say as much as you can to warm people towards his personality.

In the meantime, advertise via friends and family and anywhere else that you can think of but just be precautious who you are rehoming to.

Good luck.....he's a lovely looking boy and sounds much loved.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It might be worth signing up to the Cat Transport group on Facebook. We have many members who travel all over for shows or judging, and who often don't mind carrying a cat with them. This would mean that you could potentially shorten your own journey and just meet him on the other end. I know it sounds like a lot, but cats really do cope with travelling so easily, especially if you add Zylkene into the mix. As you're aware, homing him is going to be no easy task. I'm guessing that you aren't set against bringing him with you, so would advise you to consider my suggestion as you will find that bunch of people incredibly caring and helpful.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry I can't help but I really hope you find the right solution for your lovely boy. I am sure I have read on here in the past about a rescue specifically for older cats - does anyone have any info?


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Wasn't there someone on here specifically interested in an older cat?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/361526-giving-home-elderly-indoor-cat.html


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?ref=ts&fref=ts

Goldies Oldies, I think they are in Essex. They may be able to give you advice or have contacts who can help.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just wanted to say best wishes for all of you.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I dont think Goldies are on here but contact them as they are brilliant and will try to help as much as they can.

I am going to a Goldies event on Sunday and will mention PF and ask them to join.


----------

